# Preach Christ!



## fredtgreco (Dec 22, 2007)

Our very own DTK:

[video=youtube;od4q5jQzrRs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=od4q5jQzrRs[/video]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 22, 2007)

William Gouge:



> Remember, we do not mount the pulpit to say fine things, or eloquent things, we have there to proclaim the good tidings of salvation to fallen men; to point out the way of eternal life; to exhort, to cheer and support the suffering sinner; these are the glorious topics upon which we have to enlarge -- and will these permit the tricks of oratory, or the studied beauties of eloquence? Shall truths and counsels like these be couched in terms which the poor and ignorant cannot comprehend? Let all eloquent preachers beware lest they fill any man's ear with sounding words, when they should be feeding his soul with the bread of everlasting life! -- Let them fear lest instead of honouring God, they honour themselves! If any man ascend the pulpit with the intention of uttering A Fine Thing, he is committing a deadly sin.



Reuben Salliens:



> The whole Christ in the whole Bible for the whole world.



Abraham Kuyper:



> He only is the real Calvinist, and may raise the Calvinistic banner, who in his own Soul, personally, has been struck by the Majesty of the Almighty, and yielding to the overpowering might of his eternal Love, has dared to proclaim this majestic love, over against Satan and the world, and the worldliness of his own heart, in the personal conviction of being chosen by God Himself, and therefore of having to thank Him and Him alone, for every grace everlasting.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 22, 2007)

It is so good to put a face to a name and a great body of work. What an incredible address. I couldn't agree more with all. If our theological study doesn't drive us to increased devotion of Christ on the Cross then it's so much rubbish. There is no greater joy then to see the look on the faces of men and women when the power of the Cross dawns on them!

The Lord has been very gracious to me recently to demonstrate to me, in very profound and painful ways, the difference between orthodoxy as a hobby and orthodoxy as it humbles, penetrates, and transforms.

Great quotes Andrew!


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 23, 2007)

Wow, a great message and even in acrostic form! Ha. Acrostical abundance added to awesome eloquence for attentive audiences.


----------

